# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono >  گرفتن خروجی APK از زامارین

## failure

سلام ، چجوری میتونم خروجی apk بگیرم از زامارین . در حالت پیش فرض بصورت دیباگ هست و release نمیکنه برنامه رو  :متفکر: 
مچکر

----------


## saeiddddd

اگر با ویژال استدیو کار میکنی برو تو
Project>new project properties>Mono Android options
بعدش تیک Use shared run time رو بردار بعد  از منوی Bulid 
Package new project for android  رو بزن خروجی تو پوشه Debug

----------


## Mr Zed-Team

> اگر با ویژال استدیو کار میکنی برو تو
> Project>new project properties>Mono Android options
> بعدش تیک Use shared run time رو بردار بعد  از منوی Bulid 
> Package new project for android  رو بزن خروجی تو پوشه Debug


داداش اگه لطف کنی یکم بهتر بگی ممنون میشم یه مراحلو هر کدومو تو یه خط بگی که انجام بدم

----------

